# 68 GTO Clutch Return Spring Bracket



## bgumpper (Feb 13, 2016)

I had to replace the bracket for the Z bar that bolts to the frame and in the process took the return spring out. After trying to put it back in I can't figure out where it was hooked on the other end, I know where it hooks on the Z bar.

The service manual shows a bracket that I can't seem to find. What I can find are a couple holes in the frame in the area that I think the bracket should be. I'm thinking there is no bracket and maybe they just hooked the spring into the bolt hole.

I'm trying to get this put back together the right way and was wondering if anyone had pictures of what this bracket looks like. OPGI shows one but it's not as I would imagine and I've also seen that same picture for 64-67 so maybe they're just using wrong picture.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Doing a search in our forums, it seems you are not alone -including myself on this one. Apparently there is supposed to be a frame bracket which the spring attaches to. Seems many don't have the bracket, but the holes in the frame are there. My '68 Lemans is a factory 3-speed manual and I presently have it torn down, frame out, and it did not have the bracket. As I recall, I think the spring was inserted into one of those holes as you mentioned, but I can't confirm it because it wasn't something I even took note of when I pulled all the clutch parts off. I am starting to think that some cars left the factory without them or they simply put the spring in the frame hole -which I vaguely recall was done with my car.

It would appear your options would be to form a piece of flat stock metal that would work. Make a cardboard template to get the shape & match the frame holes as you want it. Then use the template to create a metal tab that'll work. Otherwise, if one of the frame holes will work in a pinch.....


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

Starting in 1969 the part the return spring attaches to is the backdrive's "Cross Drive Bracket." This bracket is available from Inline Tube (P/N: INL11099. @ $16.50). If you're somewhat desperate, you could use the '69 and up bracket...

From '64 to '67 GM's A-Bodies used a "Z Bar Spring Bracket" that was welded onto the frame (available from Inline Tube, P/N: INL12901. @ $12.00). It MIGHT be possible to drill the necessary mounting holes into the '64 through '67 Bracket and bolt it onto your '68 frame -- at least it would look "factory" ...


----------

